# Trout questions



## Fishtaxi (Apr 9, 2009)

Quick update on one of my streams near by.....1st day I got there...3 other guys tromping all over so I went home lol. Day 2 after working 13 hours all night I got there and was alone and started my wade...water got alot deeper then I thought it would and alot of muck......only think I caught was about 20 or so leaches on my arms and waders. The shore is so grown over its a pain but I will keep giving it a go now and then lol.


----------

